# multiple cockatiels?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I have noticed many of you have several cockatiels. Since in the wild they are social birds, that seems like a good idea. My question is, will they still bond with you? Can you still hold and otherwise interact with them? I don't want to sound selfish, but I really love my bird's companionship. And what about gender? I imagine 2 males would fight. And can you keep males and females together if you don't want to breed them?
ied:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Short answer:
- Yes you can still have a bond with your tiels if you have more than one, though many times they won't be as clingy as a single bird. Mine all get excited to see me and like my company. 
- No, two males won't necessarily fight -- a male and a female are just as likely to, as are two females, in my experience. Now if hormones are running high and there were two males competing for one female, then yes i'd say the males would be more likely to fight.
- Yes you can keep males and females together without breeding. There are things you can do to keep hormones down. Mine have not shown any interest in breeding thus far.

Just keep in mind that while most tiels can coexist given adequate space, there are some that will dislike each other to the point where they need to be kept separate. So you need to be prepared with an extra cage.


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I second what echolalia said, specifically about separate housing...

I have two tiels and they are kept in separate cages... they can have out time(which is practically all day!) but they definitely need to be housed in different cages. They poke and bother each other during playtime, but they co-exist. It's been 4 months since they've met and I doubt they will be housed together any time soon. 

Just something to keep in mind and be well prepared for. Always have an extra home if you're planning on adding more babies to your crew


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

As far as housing together, it obviously depends on the birds but also on the cage. Most of my tiels aren't overly fond of each other and like their personal space, but they have a lot of space and their "cage" is open all day. I don't believe they would do well in a more confined area but with a whole room to themselves there's no reason for them to fight.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

When I had more then one tiel,I found knowing what your tiel is like really helps determine who can be caged with who. I had 3 cages set up, 2 in one cage, 2 in another and 1 by herself. All got along out side of the cages, but just inside the cages everyone had someone they liked better to sleep with lol.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two cockatiels, they are about two years old now. Male and female. They are both very bonded to me and if I am around, they look for me and ignore each other. I am telling you the truth.
Even though they have mated on many occasions, they have never produced eggs, and I don't want them too. So, I don't create breeding conditions for them (nest box etc.). That is not to say that they never will though, but if it happens, there are still things you can do if you don't want offspring.
I like having two cockatiels because when I am not around, I know they are not depressed, scared or lonely, because they have each other for company.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My tiels don't breed unless I want them to. And I had two boys bond to each other so much that they mating. So it all depends on the personality of the birds. My very first hen I bought was extremely bonded to me. No matter what other birds I brought into the house, she wanted me. Even when she picked a mate and laid eggs, she STILL wanted me. She'd come running out of the box when I'd get home from work. So no, a new bird will not cause you to lose your bird. And if the cage is big enough, birds can live peacefully together without having to really like each other. Be prepared for that, they may not like each other at all and both bond to you, which would make for twice the work and attention. So don't buy a bird for your bird, only get another bird if you really want it for yourself.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

While I agree with "don't buy a bird for your bird" as in expect them to be best buds or mates, I think same-species companionship is almost always a good thing. Even if they don't really like each other as individuals and need to be kept separate...it's really good for their mental health for them to have other cockatiels around, since they are flock animals. It brings them comfort.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> it's really good for their mental health for them to have other cockatiels around, since they are flock animals. It brings them comfort.


This is an excellent point!! And I fully agree...when we first got into tiels, we got two each because we didn't want any bird to be left out. But its also good to remember that some birds wont bond and when that happens you have to give attention to two birds and sometimes you have to do that separately because they don't want to be anywhere near each other, even on you. So definitely something to contemplate!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> But its also good to remember that some birds wont bond and when that happens you have to give attention to two birds and sometimes you have to do that separately because they don't want to be anywhere near each other, even on you. So definitely something to contemplate!


Yep. Juju and Gypsy both don't like the other birds too close to them. Both will come hang out near me to get scritches, but freak out if Freya (the always-in-your-face queen) gets too close. Sometimes they get so annoyed they'll fly/run away and come back later when she's not around. Definitely no love there. BUT if anybirdy gets separated from the flock they will ALWAYS answer each others' calls. They look out for each other in the end.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I like having my two. Although I haven't seen any indication that they are bonded, they do tolerate each other very well. Sleep near by, eat at the same time. and they are happy to both sit on me, as long as they don't invade each other's personal bubble. 

I do think they are company to each other and that was what I had wanted since I don't want them to breed if it does turn out Mica is a girl after all.

I have to work fulltime and I could see my budgies were company to each other (they have never mated that I ever saw, my girl is too mean to my boy) I know that when I'm at work they have each other. And now Mica has taught one of my budgies the wolf whistle, _maybe_ the birds in general like being around each other during the day?

I wouldn't get my feelings hurt if Kona was a little less bonded acting to me


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*multiple 'tiels*

Thank you all!  I appreciate all your comments and advice. I think I will stay with just one bird. As I have mentioned before, I live in a tiny one-room apartment, so I have very little room. I don't know where I would put another cage. And while Benny's cage is adequate for him, it would be too small for 2 cockatiels. I do work full time, so he is alone in the daytime, but I leave the radio on and usually go home for lunch. Whenever I am home, he is out. The first thing I do when I come in is open his cage. If I had room, I think it would be fun to have several!
ied:


----------

